# What to do with lot's of green tomatoes?



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2018)

Living in South Central PA, we've had a bit of rain as of late. 13 inches last week, already over an inch this week. The lower end of my garden plot I planted my tomatoes in this year (I rotate plots every year) doesn't drain very well, and I now have six paste tomato plants on the way out, and very few ripe tomatoes (guess some sunshine would help). The roots have drowned and the plants are wilting.

I love to spice up (add some Emeril like essence) green sliced tomatoes and grill them instead of frying them. Or I can add them as a component to a salsa verde or even salsa rojo, if I don't use too many. But after that I'm all out of recipe ideas. Any ideas would be helpful. I guess I could dice and can them and use them in other recipes for the next few years...


----------



## wpt-me (Aug 1, 2018)

Make a country wine?? Maybe for cooking??

Bill


----------



## salcoco (Aug 1, 2018)

if not to green leave on a shelf and the will ripen over time. if so desired you can make a tomato wine that is drinkable not just for cooking.


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 1, 2018)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=green+tomato+recipes

You will find recipes for soups, preserves, pies, chutney, jams, relish, sauces, etc.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Aug 1, 2018)

Green tomato relish with red oinions and vinegar would be interesting. Being wine makers - a few trials might be required. ie types of vinegars mixed with various things such as horse radish or wasabi or invert sugar to sweeten, white raisins etc. there are so many possibilities. And the big excitement - you can use your k- meta and possibly k- sorbate instead of heat pasteurisation techniques used by the majority of preserving folk. Even using starsan to sterilise the preserving jars. I am in New Zealand - so it is winter for me at the moment - but just having this mild brainstorm has got me looking forward to summer / autumn when our tomato’s ripen. All the best. Post some pics. Cheers Craig


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2018)

Venatorscribe said:


> Green tomato relish with red oinions and vinegar would be interesting. Being wine makers - a few trials might be required. ie types of vinegars mixed with various things such as horse radish or wasabi or invert sugar to sweeten, white raisins etc. there are so many possibilities. And the big excitement - you can use your k- meta and possibly k- sorbate instead of heat pasteurisation techniques used by the majority of preserving folk. Even using starsan to sterilise the preserving jars. I am in New Zealand - so it is winter for me at the moment - but just having this mild brainstorm has got me looking forward to summer / autumn when our tomato’s ripen. All the best. Post some pics. Cheers Craig


I like the idea! I even have some Cab Franc vinegar I'm creating (by accident). I make invert sugar all the time for my British beer knock offs. You got the wheels turning (at least I hear some squeeking), thanks for the idea, much appreciated!

I'd send a picture of the "hurting" tomato plants, but we just had a downpour here and I can't find my stilts to walk out in the back yard. If this keeps up, I'll have lot's of green tomatoes without a plant on which to ripen them.

Edit: Oooh, I forgot I have five pepperoncini pepper plants, that would give a nice flavor to a relish...


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 2, 2018)

A green tomato and corn chutney comes to mind.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/tomato-corn-relish

Then you could fry some and put the chutney on top.


----------



## damaskrose (Jan 8, 2019)

So what did you end up doing?


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jan 8, 2019)

Believe it or not - I have been thinking the same. It's summer for me at the moment as I watch my tomatoes ripen. However salads seem to be in control at the moment.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 8, 2019)

damaskrose said:


> So what did you end up doing?


Made up a simple green tomato relish like @Venatorscribe suggested. Canned it in the pressure cooker while I was doing some pepperoncini peppers. I have some peppers left but the last of the relish was used around Christmas time. I've got about a seven month wait until I can restock (unless I buy them at the store, which rarely approach the freshness of home grown).


----------

